# Burn



## naimitsukai (May 25, 2005)

ok so one of my plants is getting dry and yellowish on the edges. im pretty sure this is nutrient burn. what should i do. Anything is good thanks.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 25, 2005)

Use nothing but plain water for the next 2--3 waterings.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 26, 2005)

can it be water from stream?


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 26, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 27, 2005)

Good! i was getting really worried about the plant becuase it keeps growing up with leaves and all, but compared to this other plant its leaves are significantly smaller


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 27, 2005)

It could be something else besides over-fertilization.

Other causes:
-Strain.  Some strains grow bigger than others.
-Using organic fertilizer that is too "hot".  Uncomposted (fresh) manure can burn the roots right off the plant.
-Poor drainage, allowing nutrients to build up.
-Using water than includes run-off from farms.  This can include fertilizers,  pesticides and weed-killer.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 27, 2005)

i used compost dirt, really good though it had been sittin there for a year so everything got broken down. but i think i made the mistake of adding alittle food when it was only 4-6 inches


----------



## naimitsukai (May 28, 2005)

well i flushed the plant out with water yesterday and just took a jog out there, lookin good. i noticed spider mites, and actually they tore about 40 holes in one plant. will this affect the plants growth AND is there some sort of repelant i can use to get ride of spidermites.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 28, 2005)

If you don't get rid of spider mites they will ruin your crop.
It sounds like you have something besides or in addition to mites, which generally don't eat holes in leaves.
Luckily there are lots of things you can use to kill them.
Insecticidal soap, insecticides that contain pyrethium or neem oil are some of them.
Just be sure it's safe to use on vegatables _up to day of harvest._  It will say so on the label.
Remember you will be smoking that plant; you want something safe and organic.
You MUST use it every other day for 3 weeks to break the life cycle.  Don't drench the leaves, but be sure to spray both sides.  On in between days spray with plain water.
Afterwards, as a preventitive, spray every 10 days.  And I recommend buying 2 types of insecticides, since pests build up a resistence very quickly.  After you've wiped them out with one type, switch to a different kind.

If you search around this and other sites, there are reciepe's you can make at home using ingredients like tobacco, garlic and hot peppers.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 29, 2005)

could i buy some at Lowes?


----------



## naimitsukai (May 29, 2005)

nevermind. i bought some of the soap spray, and sprayed all my plants. also some miracle grow, which ill use in a few months.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 29, 2005)

Cool.
Remember it's very important to spray every other day for 3 weeks.  Spider mites (which aren't insects but arachnids, like garden spiders--they even spin webs) are killed but their eggs aren't.  The eggs will hatch, the babies will start eating and reproducing and you haven't accomplished anything.
But if you spray every other day, you'll kill all the emerging mites.  Eventually all the eggs will hatch and the babies will be killed before they can lay eggs.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 31, 2005)

sweet


----------



## naimitsukai (May 31, 2005)

shit! the ends of some of my leaves is turning yellow, one plant has edges of plants starting to curl towars center of leaves and has leaves curlin towards stem. one plant had a leafe fall off. but atleast half my plants have at least 3 leaves that have yellow tips. this happened after i sprayed soap insecticide, not sure if their connect. HELP!!!


----------

